# Fly rod broke, can it be fixed?



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I broke about 3" of my rod tip. I know a new tip can be put on a spinning rod, but will this work on a fly rod? What I mean is, will the action change so much as to make it basically ruined? The rod is a 9' cabelas wind river rod. I'm gonna call cabelas tomorrow to see if they'll replace it, but if fixing it won't affect the use too much id rather not wait weeks for a replacement

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

not really. itll make it a different rod.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Ill call cabelas and see if they'll replace it then. If not ill try the fix. I've been looking to get a new rod anyway. Might go with fiberglass this time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Patricio said:


> not really. itll make it a different rod.


Very true----but it might be the clouser and zonker rod that you've always wanted---put a tip on it---its cheap. 

Its like buying a rod off the internet---you dont know til you try it.

AND go buy a new rod too !


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

ledslinger said:


> Very true----but it might be the clouser and zonker rod that you've always wanted---put a tip on it---its cheap.
> 
> Its like buying a rod off the internet---you dont know til you try it.
> 
> AND go buy a new rod too !


I agree. If Cabelas wont replace it....I'd throw a tip on it, It will probably stiffen the rod up a bit but might it into a good chuck n duck rod for heavy flies.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

well i called cabelas. They no longer make that rod so they cant replace it, so i have to mail them the broken rod, then they will send me a gift card for the purchase price. Only bad thing is that the rod was originally $90 or so, but i got it on sale for $40. So i'll spend $10 to ship it, wait several weeks, then get a $40 gift card, then have to order a new rod, then wait a few more weeks for the new one to arrive. I think i will try to replace the tip first, Then save for a new rod.

This rod is a 6wt, but i was thinking of getting a 7wt for throwing larger flies (zonkers, bass bugs, etc.)

It sounds like fixing this rod may make this rod more capable of casting heavy flies? Am i reading this correctly? 

Is it hard to do a repair like this yourself? it seems easy enough, but was wondering if it'd be worth taking it to a professional to repair? I know the guys at Fishermans HQ build custom flyrods, so i'm sure they could do it.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Putting a tip on is really easy. Not having that little section at the end of the rod will make it a little stiffer ( aka faster, or potentially a little better at throwing heavier stuff), but I'd give it a shot if I were you. It'll probably work just fine, although it will feel different.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

zachxbass said:


> This rod is a 6wt, but i was thinking of getting a 7wt for throwing larger flies (zonkers, bass bugs, etc.)


As mentioned by others, I would try and get a tip for the rod. Considering the minimal cost. This would make it a 8'9" rod. Save your money to get a 5wt or 4wt.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

measure the tip with a caliper or a micrometer and convert the dimension into 64th of an inch---- a number #4 tip is 4/64ths a # 7 is 7/64ths and so on.---- opt to the next bigger size rather than sand the graphite to fit the tip.
cement it on with ferrule cement ---its a simple process with a match.

the spacing wont be right between the tip top and the 1st snake---you can just leave it or move the 1st snake down a little. 

yes the rod will be a little stiffer by not having the 3" piece there.

i had a orvis far and fine that i broke 2" off the tip---it was a great zonker rod with the same weight line---used it for years til some clown stole it.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

ledslinger said:


> measure the tip with a caliper or a micrometer and convert the dimension into 64th of an inch---- a number #4 tip is 4/64ths a # 7 is 7/64ths and so on.---- opt to the next bigger size rather than sand the graphite to fit the tip.
> cement it on with ferrule cement ---its a simple process with a match.
> 
> the spacing wont be right between the tip top and the 1st snake---you can just leave it or move the 1st snake down a little.
> ...


Will the incorrect spacing of the tip/ first snake guide cause performance issues, or just look funny. I don't mind if it looks a little weird.

The cement stuff that comes with tip repair kits the right stuff to use? I have an old stick of that lying around. Or would epoxy or superglue work better? 

I may have the guys at fishermans hq do it if the price is reasonable

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

it'll just look odd---i never changed my spacing---superglue or epoxy is ok but if you ever want to change it---it wont be easy

ferrule cement is simple and you can heat the tip with a bic lighter anytime and it will come right off

just heat the tip with a lighter and scoop a little up off the stick---heat it again and slide it on straight---let it cool and chip the excess off with your fingernail.

if its crooked---heat it and turn it---very simple


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I'm gonna try the repair today after work. Ill post the results, maybe some pictures if I remember. Kinda make a little tutorial I guess, although there are tons out there I see.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Warning... First a repair to a rod tip then next thing you know you will be buying rod blanks, thread, guides, and cork! It is a slippery slope my friend.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I took it to fisherman HQ, $4 ans 15 mins later I have a new rod tip. I took it out yesterday and tested it and I actually like it better. Casting into the wind was a lot easier. 

Trust me,I've already thought about building my own rods before, just don't have the money to get started, yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Building is pretty fun if you're into making stuff. Like alot of hobbies, I don't know if "saving money" is a good reason to build a rod, but you certainly can make a top notch rod for less money. I think the reality of the situation is that you just spend the money you "save" on more expensive components...

Turns out fishing is expensive like all other hobbies  Cheaper than auto racing, though...

In any case, glad your borken tip worked out.


----------

